# Qmail with Spam Tools



## w0ls0n (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,

I have been working with FreeBSD for 15 years and I have completed my second qmail guide that has been updated for FreeBSD 9. My guide uses virtually all the programs listed below from the freebsd ports system. My guides include the following:

Qmail 1.03 and John Simpsons qmail-patch
UCSPI-TCP
Daemontools
Ezmlm
Vpopmail with onchange
Maildrop
Artificial sendmail to qmail link
Qmail-Scanner 2.0
Dovecot
Roundcube
Qmailadmin

Spam tools including:

Validrcptto
SpamAssassin
ClamAV

Many other spam tools are available for the user for additional configuration such as:"

Bayes
jgreylist
razor/pryzor
Installing additional rules for Spamassassin
SpamAssassin Auto-Learning with Site-Wide Bayes and User Feedback.
FuzzyOCR

The FreeBSD 9 guide (i386 only for now) is located here:

http://freebsdrocks.net/index.php/guides-mainmenu-25/28-qmail-on-9x

I also have a guide for qmail on FreeBSD 8 (i386 & amd64) which is located here:

http://freebsdrocks.net/index.php/guides-mainmenu-25/16-installing-qmail-on-8x

If you have any problems let me know.


----------

